# Main > General Discussion >  How do you name churches and ruins?

## Bubblegum Knight

Hey guys, I am currently working on the rough draft of a fantasy map and i have have into trouble. You see, I have no idea how to name any of the churches and ruins on my map. What do I do? Just label them as 'church' and 'ruin'? Any help would be most appreciated!  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

Okay, look.  By my count this is the 13th thread you've started with, seemingly, the intent being for everyone else to do your work for you.  I'm all for helping out people when they have legitimate questions, but frankly some of these are ridiculous, either in that they could be EASILY researched by visiting a library or using this thing called a search engine; or they're ridiculous by the very nature of the question.

I'm not trying to alienate you or be a dick, but this is a little out of control now.  My strong suggestion is that you create ONE thread and ask your questions within that ONE thread, rather than start a new thread every time.  

Sound good?

----------


## Chick

Hey Bubblegum, it sounds like you are building a world for the first time.  Most of us just invent what we need, so feel free to use or make up whatever sounds right to you.  Diamond is probably right that it would be better if you ask all your questions in one thread, easier for people to help you out that way.

Another thing you could do is click on Gallery (top of this page) and just look through a lot of maps that other people have done.  That might help you see how to do some of these things you're asking about.

----------


## Bubblegum Knight

I'm sorry. I've been told before that I ask too many questions. I am new at this (relatively so, I've been building the same worlds for about a year or two. I have
OCD so half of it has been repeatedly deleting and rewriting the same stuff). This is actually my first time using a forum, and as such I haven't been taught proper
forum etiquette (is that a thing?). Again, I deeply apologize for my behavior, but if you could link me to a few a websites that could help me find this information,
that would be great (when I use google search, it tends not to give me the results i'm looking for or unrelated stuff. Or I just can't tell if it's related from first glance). I will try to tone down my behavior.

----------


## Diamond

Like I said, I wasn't trying to alienate you, but this is primarily a cartography site.  Worldbuilding obviously overlaps with cartography, and I'd say most if not all of us love worldbuilding too.  But when you create multiple threads that all share the same theme, it can be confusing to navigate them.  If I have time when I get home tonight, I'll try to throw together a reference list of links for you.

----------

